#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Instalação do Nagios/Nagvis

## viniciusbbueno

Nagios é uma aplicação de monitoramento de rede de código aberto distribuída sob a licença GPL. Tem a função de monitorar tanto hosts quando serviços, alertando-o caso 
ocorra algum problema. O que facilita e muito a vida de um administrador de redes, podendo ter acesso a diversos hosts da rede através de uma unica ferramenta, podendo 
sub-dividi-los em grupos, exemplo: "Estações Ruwindos", destinada somente as estações com sistema Windows e "Estações Linux", destinada somente a estações Linux, o que 
acaba facilitando ainda mais a administração.

O Nagios é composto por diversos plugins, que tem a função de fazer o monitoramento de serviços específicos, um exemplo é o "check_ping" que verifica que o host está de pé.

No site oficial do Nagios é possível ter acesso ao plugins e saber como cada um atua:
Nagios - The Industry Standard in IT Infrastructure Monitoring

Creditos mantido ao 'tomelin'

*Instalando Nagios*

Pré-requisito:
Ter apache instalado e em pleno funcionamento.

Informações:
1) Chamaremos de dir o local onde será baixado os arquivos do Nagios
2) A instalação será feito no diretório /opt/nagios
3) Os arquivos de configuração está no diretório /etc/nagios/*.cfg 
4) Por padrão o diretorio do log do nagios é /var/nagios.log, podendo ser alterado.

Instalação:
1) Crie o usuário e grupo do Nagios


```
# groupadd nagcmd useradd -d /dev/null -s /bin/false -g nagcmd nagios
```

 
2) Baixando o NAGIOS(3.2.1)


```
# cd /dir/
# wget http://sourceforge.net/projects/nagios/files/nagios-3.x/nagios-3.2.1/nagios-3.2.1.tar.gz/download
```

 
3) Compilando o Nagios


```
# mkdir -p /etc/httpd/modules 
# tar zxvf nagios-3.2.1.tar.gz
# cd nagios-3.2.1/
# ./configure --prefix=/opt/nagios/nagios3 --sysconfdir=/etc/nagios --with-nagios-user=nagios --with-nagios-group=nagcmd --with-httpd-conf=/etc/httpd/modules --with-
cgiurl=/nagios3/cgi-bin --with-htmurl=/nagios3 --with-init-dir=/etc/rc.d --with-checkresult-dir=/var/spool/nagios --localstatedir=/var --with-temp-dir=/tmp --with-
lockfile=/var/run/nagios/nagios --datadir=/var/www/nagios/nagios3 --enable--statusmap --enable-statuswrl --enable-embedded-perl --enable-event-broker --enable-libtap --
enable-nanosleep
 
# make all
# make install
# make install-init
# make install-commandmode
# make install-config
# make install-webconf
```

 4)Definindo o usuário e senha de acesso ao Nagios


```
htpasswd -c /etc/nagios/htpasswd.users nagiosadmin
```

 
5) Fazendo o primeiro acesso:


```
http://ip_do_servidor_nagios/nagios3
```

 
6) Caso o Nagios esteja Ok, passaremos para a instalação dos plugins.

*Instalando Plugins*

1) Baixando os plugins 


```
# cd dir/
# wget http://sourceforge.net/projects/nagiosplug/files/nagiosplug/1.4.13/nagios-plugins-1.4.13.tar.gz/download
```

 
2) Compilando os plugins


```
# tar zxvf nagios-plugins-1.4.13.tar.gz
# cd nagios-plugins-1.4.13
# ./configure --prefix=/opt/nagios/nagios3 --sysconfdir=/etc/nagios --with-nagios-user=nagios --with-nagios-group=nagcmd --with-cgiurl=/nagios3/cgi-bin --with-mysql=/usr -
-with-gnu-ld --with-openssl=/usr --with-uptime-command=/usr/bin/uptime --with-rpcinfo-command=/usr/sbin/rpcinfo --with-snmpget-command=/usr/bin/snmpget --with-
snmpgetnext-command=/usr/bin/snmpgetnext --with-ssh-command=/usr/bin/ssh --with-proc-meminfo=/proc/meminfo --with-gnu-ld --enable-nls --enable-perl-modules --
enable-extra-opts --enable-largefile --enable-mysql
# make all
# make install
```

 
Após esse processo o Nagios já estará monitorando seu servidor local.
Criaremos um novo host para teste.

Configuração:


```
# cd /etc/nagios/objects/
# cp localhost.cfg linux.cfg
# vim linux.cfg
```

 
HOST DEFINITION (local onde é informado as informações do host, como ip, apelido, grupo e template usado)

define host{
use linux-server ; templete
host_name servidor1 ; 
alias 192.168.0.1 ; nome que será mostrada na interface 
address 192.168.0.1 ; endereço ip do servidor
}

HOST GROUP DEFINITION (local onde informamos a qual grupo o servidor1 pertence)

define hostgroup{
hostgroup_name CPD ; hostname do grupo
alias Linux ; nome do grupo
members servidor1 ; usuários que fazem parte do grupo, é necessário separe-los por ",", exemplo: servidor1, servidor2... 
}

SERVICE DEFINITIONS (local onde informamos qual servido deve ser verificado)

define service{
use generic-service ; template
host_name servidor1 ; é necessário informar o nome do host_name, caso queira colocar mais host para essa verificação é necessario separa-
los por ",", exemplo servidor1, servidor2	
service_description PING
check_command check_ping!100.0,20%!500.0,60%
}

Após a edição do arquivo é necessário informar-mos para o Nagios que ele deve fazer a verificação do novo objeto (linux.cfg)



```
# vim /etc/nagios/nagios.cfg
```

 Na guia "OBJECT CONFIGURATION FILE(S)" acrescente a linha:
cfg_file=/etc/nagios/objects/linux.cfg

Após a edição do arquivo é necessário verificar se não a erro de configuração, use o comando abaixo


```
# /opt/nagios/nagios3/bin/nagios -v /etc/nagios/nagios.cfg
```

 
Caso de tudo certo, daremos um restart no Nagios para ele começar a fazer a verificação do nosso servidor1



```
# /etc/rc.d/nagios restart
```

 
Agora é só acessar a interface e verificar se está tudo OK

*Instalando NDOUTILS*

O NDOUTILS faz a integração do Nagios com o Mysql, que usaremos mais adiante no serviço chamado Navgis.

Pré-requisito:
Já deve ter instalado e em pleno funcionamento o BD MYSQL

1) Baixando o NDOUTILS


```
# cd dir/
# wget http://sourceforge.net/projects/nagios/files/ndoutils-1.x/ndoutils-1.4b8/ndoutils-1.4b8.tar.gz/download
```

 
2) Compilando e instalando o NDOUTILS


```
# tar zxvf ndoutils-1.4b8.tar.gz
# cd ndoutils-1.4b8
# ./configure --prefix=/opt/nagios/nagios3 --sysconfdir=/etc/nagios --with-init-dir=/etc/rc.d --with-mysql=/usr --with-ndo2db-user=nagios --with-ndo2db-group=nagios
# make
```

 
3) Configurando o MySQL
Acessando o BD:


```
# mysql -u root -p
```

 
Criando a base de dados:


```
# create database nagios;
```

 
4) Instalando o BD do NDOUTILS


```
# cd dir/ndoutils-1.4b8/db
# ./installdb -u root -h localhost -d nagios -p
```

 
5) Copiando arquivos necessario para o funcionamento do NDOUTILS:


```
# cd ..
# cp src/ndomod-3x.o src/ndo2db-3x src/log2ndo src/file2sock /opt/nagios/bin/
# cp config/ndo2db.cfg config/ndomod.cfg /etc/nagios/
```

 6) Habilitando o nagios com NDO


```
# echo "broker_module=/opt/nagios/nagios3/bin/ndomod-3x.o config_file=/etc/nagios/ndomod.cfg" >> /etc/nagios/nagios.cfg
```

 7) Iniciando os processos:


```
# /opt/nagios/nagios3/bin/ndo2db-3x -c /etc/nagios/ndo2db.cfg
# /etc/rc.d/nagios restart
```

 
8) Verificando se está tudo ok


```
# tail -f /var/log/nagios.log
```

 
*Instalando Nagvis*

O Nagvis é um serviços que faz integração com o Nagios, mostrando os hosts, grupos, serviços em uma interface facil de se monitorar, parecido com o visio do ruwindows.

1) Baixando o Nagvis


```
# cd dir/
# wget http://sourceforge.net/projects/nagvis/files/NagVis%201.5/nagvis-1.5.2.tar.gz/download
```

 2) Instalando o Nagvis


```
# tar zxvf nagvis-1.4.3.tar.gz
# cd nagvis-1.4.3
# chmod +x install.sh
# ./install.sh
```

 No processo de instalação o Nagvis fará algumas pergunta, muita ATENÇÃO nessa hora, siga o roteiro das resposta abaixo:
Resposta 1: /opt/nagios/nagios3
Resposta 2:/var/www/nagios/nagios3/nagvis 
Resposta 3: y
Resposta 4: y
Resposta 5: y
Resposta 6: apache
Resposta 7: apache
Resposta 8: y

Após a instalação acesse o diretório:


```
# cd /var/www/nagios/nagios3/nagvis/etc/
# vim nagvis.ini.php
```

 
Procure por mysql, descomente e depois altere as seguintes informações:
; in this example the ID of the Backend is "ndomy_1" you can define another ID.
[backend_ndomy_1]
; type of backend - MUST be set
backendtype="ndomy"
; hostname for NDO-db
dbhost="localhost"
; portname for NDO-db
dbport=3306
; database name for NDO-db
dbname="nagios"
; username for NDO-db
dbuser="root"
; password for NDO-db
dbpass="SuaSenha"
; prefix for tables in NDO-db
dbprefix="nagios_"
; instance name for tables in NDO-db
dbinstancename="default"
; maximum delay of the NDO Database in seconds
maxtimewithoutupdate=180
; path to the cgi-bin of this backend
htmlcgi="/nagios/cgi-bin"


3) Configurando Apache
É necessário incluir no arquivo /etc/httpd/modules/nagios.conf" a informação abaixo:

# NAGVIS
Alias /nagvis "/var/www/nagios/nagios3/nagvis"

<Directory "/var/www/nagios/nagios3/nagvis">
DirectoryIndex index.php
Options None
AllowOverride None
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
AuthName "Nagios Access"
AuthType Basic
AuthUserFile /etc/nagios/htpasswd.users
Require valid-user
</Directory>

Após a inclusão é necessario dar um restart no serviço do apache, agora podemos acessar o link "http://ip_do_servidor_nagios/nagvis

Agora é cadastrar os hosts, serviços entro outras coisas no Nagvis.

*Conclusão*

Após a instalação de todos os serviços estará montado seu servidor de monitoramento, facilitando e muito seu trabalho do dia-a-dia, espero ter ajudado.

----------


## carlosporto75

Olá viniciusbbueno, estou a explorar pela 1ª vez o Nagvis (estou na fase de "ler documentação") e, gostaria que me esclarecesses "umas dúvidas":
- Na criação de mapas, o Nagvis permite/ou existe forma de desenhar ligações entre hosts à semelhança automap?
- Permite edição de mapas, como mover objetos?
Cumprimentos,
Carlosporto75

----------


## fhb

Otimo post

----------

